# Desert hairy scorp care



## Scolopeon (Jan 24, 2006)

Well two days ago I got myself a young pink toe and a desert hairy scorpion.

Its quite alert and very fat (I think this is why it wont eat when I got it) or it could be approaching a moult i'm not sure.

Ive already held it without knowing how potent its venom is. Although I suspect its not really venomous. (via grabbing it by its tail near the end and placing it on my hand).

Its kept on dry-ish substrate at the moment but ive got a tank set up for it with black sand and a few bark cutoffs to climb and hide in (i'm not sure how good this is). 
I know its a desert/scrub species so its likely to wamt a dry environment..

So if anyone can help with overall care, setup and how temperamental and venomous it is, please help. 

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Gsc (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Ryan.

Try the SEARCH option on this board.  This subject has been covered many, many, many times...with a little effort you'll find all the info you need.

Good luck.


----------



## Prymal (Jan 24, 2006)

Ryan,

While the A'Board is loaded with great Hadrurus info, I'll supply you with the concise basics based on my own limited experience (< 1 year) with this species and its variant "pallidus".

Species: Hadrurus arizonensis Ewing, 1928 (Scorpiones).
Familial placement: Caraboctonidae Kraepelin, 1905 (this may change in the near future).
Distribution range: Western U.S.A. (Arizona, California, Nevada and Utah) and Mexico (Baja California Norte and Sonora).
Size (length): up to approximately 130 mm/5"+ in total length.
Pectinal tooth count: Males = 32-37/Females = 24-31.
Venom: While typical specimens will readily sting, the neurotoxic venom is weak and not considered medically significant (not known to cause dangerous systemic effects). However, the sting is painful (if venom is actually injected) and typically produces localized effects: local and radial pain, discomfort, redness and swelling at the puncture site. 
Other: This polymorphic species is a thermoxerophilic inhabitant of arid and semi-arid regions throughout its range. It is typically found in areas of consolidated soils (sand, sand mix) and/or rocks and soils. It is opportunistic to some minor degree in the wild but prefers to excavate and live within burrows in relationship to surface structures.
In captivity: If you desire your scorp to burrow, provide at least a 12.5 cm/5" layer of dry, compacted substrate (various sand types or substrate mixtures - sand + peat). If you desire your scorp to be more visible, provide a 7.5 cm/3" layer of dry substrate and surface structure that the scorp can excavate a shallow scrape under or occupy as a surface/sub-surface retreat (i.e. flat rocks (slate), cork bark, driftwood, etc.).
Environmental factors: Keep the enclosure dry and warm. A good day time temp range is 26-29C (78-85F). A night time temp drop of 5-8 degrees is sufficient. Keep humidity levels low (<50%) and provide unrestricted airflow (ventilation).
Do not provide a water bowl for drinking. 1-2 times monthly, provide a light misting of distilled water at substrate level in a corner of the enclosure away from the scorpion's retreat/burrow. However, while specimens will drink water, most will receive their liquid requirements from consumed prey.
Feeding: Feeding and consumption rates will vary and are dependent on many factors that influence rates of feeding in individual specimens. Specimens maintained in optimal or near optimal conditions will feed more frequently than those maintained sub-optimally. Males may feed less than females and younger specimens may feed more frequently than older specimens. As each individual specimen may feed at varying rates, start by providing 1-2 medium size prey items (adult crickets) or 1 large prey item (various cockroach species) every 10-15 days for adult specimens.
However, while many H. arizonensis are stable feeders, fasting periods exceeding 25 days are not uncommon.
Handling: DO NOT handle unless necessary. This species is very alert and sensitive to vibratory "noises" and typical specimens will sting with little to no provocation. 
That should get ya on the right track. Good luck!


----------



## Empwrangler (Jan 24, 2006)

I dont know howe much you know about scrorps but you picked a great one.
They have a nasty disposition. Love it.
you said it looks fat.Wonder if its gravid. Put up some pics.
Dont over feed it. If you keep it trim it will be much more active.
I myself am picking up a H. spadix.
The adult specimens prefer a low humidity(40%).

There is enough information on the search functions to keep you busy for days.You should check it out.

Good luck.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 24, 2006)

"Wow ive never heard of anyone getting a large and diffcult to look after scorpion without sufficient knowledge of the animals first."

=P

keep it extrememly dry


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 25, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> "Wow ive never heard of anyone getting a large and diffcult to look after scorpion without sufficient knowledge of the animals first."
> 
> =P
> 
> keep it extrememly dry


I like the way you took a quote of mine and changed the word tarantula to scorpion, and the word animals as a whole to animals first. So therefore it isn't my quote and shouldn't be quoted. It would have been smarter if you had left it exactly what I had said then I would have found it amusing.

In direct response to your above statement these scorpions can hardly be called large, they get to 4' max right? when emperors get to 8' ocassionally. 
Whats difficult to look after about keeping a dry cage and replacing the water every so often.. surely you should revise what your trying to say.

I have sufficient knowledge of scorpions and tarantulas and because this variety are from the desert whereas I'm used to looking after tropical scorps, and tropical tarantulas I wanted some heads up. What you said does not apply to me, so I suggest you try not to be smart.

Secondly I have owned scorpions in the past being of the more calm disposition Ive held this little guy and he is in no way as aggressive as someone mentioned, also I have read up the venom isnt potent and because of his small size i'm not that worried in the event that I do get stung. 

I have a lot of experiance with tarantulas and lesser experiance with scorps. But I know the danger involved with these animals and I'm sure I can handle looking after a small scorpion when I own some of the larger more aggresive T's.

When you own things like Goliath Birdeaters, King Baboons, baboon spiders in general and have owned scorpions in the past.

Also thankyou to everyone that has provided some 'helpful' information.

Thanks for your time.
Ryan


----------



## Prymal (Jan 25, 2006)

Ryan,

Actually, all of my arizonensis gave up being 4" awhile ago! LOL

Luc


----------



## moricollins (Jan 25, 2006)

Ryan_White said:
			
		

> I like the way you took a quote of mine and changed the word tarantula to scorpion, and the word animals as a whole to animals first. So therefore it isn't my quote and shouldn't be quoted. It would have been smarter if you had left it exactly what I had said then I would have found it amusing.
> 
> I have sufficient knowledge of scorpions and tarantulas and because this variety are from the desert whereas I'm used to looking after tropical scorps, and tropical tarantulas I wanted some heads up. What you said does not apply to me, so I suggest you try not to be smart.
> 
> ...



Are you always this abrasive?  

And modifying the quote was wrong, he should have put [   ]  around the changed words  that's proper form.... the meaning is still the same...... You condemned the other person for buying an animal without researching, why should people not do the same to you?

If you had sufficient experience you would know how to find the answer to your question (or better yet, already know the answer )

Experience with tarantulas = experience with scorpions? So people with T. blondi should go buy A. australis and/or Deathstalker scorpions, since they have experience with one type if invert? :wall:


Mori


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 25, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Are you always this abrasive?
> 
> And modifying the quote was wrong, he should have put [   ]  around the changed words  that's proper form.... the meaning is still the same...... You condemned the other person for buying an animal without researching, why should people not do the same to you?
> 
> ...


Well I disagree with what he said, and I didn't 'condem' the other person for buying the animal because he didn't research (because I have been doing so), I 'condemned' the other person because goliath birdeaters are large and aggressive animals and are quite difficult to look after in terms of overall care, humidity and temperature.

This is a desert species and is in no way anyware near as difficult when put in comparison with some of the more humid dependant T's.

This scorpion I have bought has been suggested as one of the beginners scorpions in a book I have recently read. I have also owned scorpions in the past and had experiance with them. I just wanted to make sure I knew the way I was caring for the animal is correct which I was doing before I asked how to care for the animal. Because knowing how to look after things from more than one source is obviously better don't you agree?

In fact if I was buying one of the more serious species of scorpions I would gain as much research as I can before attempting to buy it. I know this scorpions venom isnt particularly potent and isn't reputed as one of the more serious scorpions? so why are some people making a big deal out of this.

I have also mentioned that mine is a young scorpion and the venom cannont near as potent as it would be if it was an adult, also its temperament won't be as bad.

So I think I have made my point valid.

~Ryan


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 25, 2006)

MotorCitySavage said:
			
		

> Ryan,
> 
> Actually, all of my arizonensis gave up being 4" awhile ago! LOL
> 
> Luc


Really? well how big do they get to?


----------



## micjoe (Jan 25, 2006)

Ryan,
I really hope you take care of your scorps, instead of watching one get eating by a Tarantula before. That was just plain stupid. Sure things fall under the premsis of the food chain. Have even seen users post pics of a pede eating a scorpion. 

Doing it for the purpose of amusement and for fun to see what happens is just cruel. I hope you show the care, and respect you do with this, as you do with your T's. Good luck.


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 25, 2006)

micjoe said:
			
		

> Ryan,
> I really hope you take care of your scorps, instead of watching one get eating by a Tarantula before. That was just plain stupid. Sure things fall under the premsis of the food chain. Have even seen users post pics of a pede eating a scorpion.
> 
> Doing it for the purpose of amusement and for fun to see what happens is just cruel. I hope you show the care, and respect you do with this, as you do with your T's. Good luck.


For a start I clearly said it wasn't me who fed the scorpion I was merely there after he did it.

Just because I witnessed it happen that does not mean I would do such a thing myself. So please just read what I say in future and accept the fact that when I say someone else did this somone else did, not me.
In future I will keep any comments relating to issues such as this to myself as I see some people are fragile minded and cannot handle statements like this.


I have no intention of doing anything that would harm a scorpion or tarantula.


----------



## edesign (Jan 25, 2006)

no comment 

but it is amazing how much information can be gleaned from 5-10 minutes on the search engine here on the forum AND on google



			
				ryan_white said:
			
		

> Whats difficult to look after about keeping a dry cage and replacing the water every so often.. surely you should revise what your trying to say.


well...i wasn't going to point this out since you're so smart. BUT...if you live in a very humid region keeping desert scorps isn't always the easiest. I live in south Louisiana...humidity here in the summer is often 80-100% humidity (100% humidity with no rain or fog sometimes too...not what I would call ideal for a desert species). So you have to figure out a way to keep the humidity down in the tank...without overheating the scorpion. So you tell me...what do you consider difficult?


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 25, 2006)

NOTE to ALL: Keep this discussion civil and cut the OT crud.


			
				Ryan_White said:
			
		

> Really? well how big do they get to?


They can range up to just slightly over 5" in length as was mentioned in MotorCitySavage's post. Most are in the 4" range as mature adults.

John
];')


----------



## Prymal (Jan 25, 2006)

edesign,

So, how do you keep RH low in such an extremely hygric environment? 

Luc


----------



## edesign (Jan 25, 2006)

central heating/AC helps dry out the air a bit...beyond that I find a 25W red light bulb fairly close to the top on one side of the tank on a timer works pretty well and a screen lid seems to provide adequate ventilation. But I think the central heating/AC helps the most and not everyone has that. I don't know my indoor humidity level but I'm sure it's at least 50%, maybe lower. But there was the time the day before Hurricane Rita hit that my A/C went out and was out for 5 days...it was VERY humid in my apartment and around 80F outside. Neither species seemed bothered with the simple setup above. I do not meticulously watch my RH levels since I've never had a problem, but H.a.'s seem to be a little more hardy in regards to humidity than some other species. Some have said the dune scorpions are quite intolerant of it but again, mine is fine.

Now...running the heater a lot in the "winter" (it does get pretty cold here sometimes...35 degrees with a good bit of humidity is miserable) dries out the indoor air a LOT, so while this is good for the scorps it is not so good for the more tropical species of T's I keep, especially if they're small. I tend to set my A/C to the point where it rarely kicks on during the day when my gf and I are not at home. During that time the indoor RH rises a noticeable amount but since we adopted a cat back in November it is set to a little more comfortable level at all times. But even before then...healthy scorpions 

Had my two scorps (H.a. and S. mesaensis) for a littlenow I think (has a bit of the tunnel visible against the glass) and my S. mesaensis a little longer (buried a paper towel tub over a year now and both are fine...H.a. has been buried for about 3 months in the sand so I didn't have to pack the sand, took to it right away). The H.a. stayed buried for 4 months last winter, the S.m. had only a hide at the time (mine rarely eats anything)...hibernation instinct i suppose


----------



## Prymal (Jan 25, 2006)

edesign,

Central air and forced-air heating are definitely the way to go. Here in Michigan, the RH never gets too high (occasionally, a few weeks of 75-82%) but even when it does for week here and there, my desertic scorps don't seem to mind much and in the winter when RH drops to levels of 13-22%, they also don't mind leaving their retreats and taking up resting positions on some cool wet substrate for a few hours.. My L. quins are maintained with RH levels between 60-70% and have been for over a year now and I've noted no visible signs of distress and have had no occurrences of fungal infections. 
Personally, I think the whole importance of RH to scorps has been blown a bit out of proportion and to be honest, I think it's more important to the keepers than the kept. Not saying that it doesn't play a role in their health but I don't think to the degree people assume. Thanks for the info.


----------



## edesign (Jan 25, 2006)

i would tend to agree with you...but i don't want to subject mine to the natural outdoor humidity here to find out! Prefer to err on the side of caution...now, my centipedes would love the outdoors


----------



## Prymal (Jan 25, 2006)

Ryan,

As John states above, typical specimens of H. arizonensis reach lengths of around 4-4.5". Some large specimens may attain lengths slightly over 5" and are quite impressive. Even a 4" specimen is quite an impressive scorp!

Luc


----------



## Prymal (Jan 25, 2006)

edesign,

By no means attempt to replicate the keeping conditions I use for my L. quins as they're experimental conditions based on a bit of research from the past (Fayel Abushama). 
This summer, I'll attempt breeding my L. quins in these environmental conditions in order to ascertain how such an environment affects courtship, mating, gestation periods and parturition. Keep the desert scorps dry! 

Luc


----------



## edesign (Jan 25, 2006)

lol, trust me...I will, I would never willingly subject them to such conditions. I was kinda worried about them while my A/C was out...it wasn't bad for the first three days, but days 4 and 5 the apt was getting a funny smell everything being so damp. At that point I was a little concerned for them but they were fine.

Be sure to post the results of your studies


----------



## micjoe (Jan 26, 2006)

Ryan_White said:
			
		

> For a start I clearly said it wasn't me who fed the scorpion I was merely there after he did it.
> 
> Just because I witnessed it happen that does not mean I would do such a thing myself. So please just read what I say in future and accept the fact that when I say someone else did this somone else did, not me.
> In future I will keep any comments relating to issues such as this to myself as I see some people are fragile minded and cannot handle statements like this.
> ...


Ryan, As I stated, = instead of watching one get eating by a Tarantula before, (Does not mean you did it. It is you who needs to pay more attention). I am sorry to be so crude but it bothers me to know, you did nothing to help for the better, and sat and watched.  

All i am saying is for your buddy to do it, and you watching and not doing anything to stop it, makes you almost as bad as him. I think it is you that has no brain. You say you collect them and would never do that, yet you sit back and probably sip on some Orange Juice and talk to your buddy as if nothing is happening. What is that? Please don't destroy the hobby.


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I live in the UK it gets pretty cold here. So I think I have less to worry than you do, Apart from keeping my room adequatly heated.

In no way am I trying to be smart I just get this feeling your trying to be condesending to me (I dislike it when people do so).
I also found a bit of humour in the goliath/scorpion response but really I'm pretty good at taking care of my animals.

So for the sake of arguement lets just let bygons be bygons ay?

~Ryan


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

micjoe said:
			
		

> Ryan, As I stated, = instead of watching one get eating by a Tarantula before, (Does not mean you did it. It is you who needs to pay more attention). I am sorry to be so crude but it bothers me to know, you did nothing to help for the better, and sat and watched.
> 
> All i am saying is for your buddy to do it, and you watching and not doing anything to stop it, makes you almost as bad as him. I think it is you that has no brain. You say you collect them and would never do that, yet you sit back and probably sip on some Orange Juice and talk to your buddy as if nothing is happening. What is that? Please don't destroy the hobby.


Look personally I ain't interested about it anymore.

It can bother you all you like it was a few years ago now anyway. Is it not the same as you feeding a mouse or lizard to a tarantula or scorpion? because I only use insects I don't believe in feeding them mice (especially the crude way some people kill them), yet I don't whine like a little baby as you do. Their flesh and blood just like us, not inverts like a scorpion or T.
(When I say this I'm talking in the point of view of the people who do not understand T's and scorpions and see them as creatures to kill rather than to keep).

People who don't keep these animals would be disgusted at the way some people kill mammals to feed their inverts, So there is two side

<EDIT>Just because you keep inverts over mammals like mice. If your gonna whine over one scorpion that was an immature mistake made years ago then I think you should consider their loss.

Next time, think on.

~Ryan


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

Also I'd like to thank those who would argue with me for the most trivial things, just for the sake of arguement when it really is pointless.

I do care about the animals I keep, you personally do not know me.

Thanks for welcoming a new member to these forums in such a warm appropriate way (sarcasm). :clap: 

To all the people who have been helpful and not acted like complete idiots, Thanks.


----------



## micjoe (Jan 26, 2006)

Ryan,
Sounds good, That is fair. we can be here all day arguing. The Truth is i do not watch animals that you say, you, "collect", die in pain. But good luck with that. That is like me throwing you in a cage with grizzly bears, and watching, my question is when and where can we set that up.


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

micjoe said:
			
		

> Ryan,
> Sounds good, That is fair. we can be here all day arguing. The Truth is i do not watch animals that you say, you, "collect", die in pain. But good luck with that. That is like me throwing you in a cage with grizzly bears, and watching, my question is when and where can we set that up.


Or how about where and when we set up you and me in a fight wouldn't that be interesting?
I may sound civilised on here but take it from me in no means am I like this in real life, I sort my matters out with my fists.

So besides this wishful thinking I did ask for an end to this arguement minutes ago. You might care to stop now?

See you lower me to your level, and afterwards I think how pointless it was just because its on the internet.


----------



## micjoe (Jan 26, 2006)

Ryan,
Wow, 

I did not mean to start a fire in your pants, calm down. (you dont want to fight an irish man  -)It just irriates me to hear things like this. If I was in the UK, I would tell you personally, hell maybe we would even be friends in the end. 

But we can drop this endless conversation,


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

micjoe said:
			
		

> Ryan,
> Wow,
> 
> I did not mean to start a fire in your pants, calm down. (you dont want to fight an irish man  -)It just irriates me to hear things like this. If I was in the UK, I would tell you personally, hell maybe we would even be friends in the end.
> ...


Fair enough, It just irritates me when flame wars start up on the net. Personally I do not care about how tough someone may say they are on the internet, I'm just telling you saying things like chuck me in a cage with Grizzly bears is really just an idiotic comparison to make.

I have a short fuse and find sometimes I can be pushed to that point, causing me to say and do stupid things.
Heck i'm part irish myself.

On a side note I think i'll lighten the mood up here a bit.
Am I an animal you collect and hate to see dieng in pain?


----------



## micjoe (Jan 26, 2006)

Ryan,
Sounds good, how is your Hairy Doing. (I am not in T's and just got a baby rose hair - ironic for me   -- ) But in all seriousness, this hobby is great 



			
				Ryan_White said:
			
		

> Fair enough, It just irritates me when flame wars start up on the net. Personally I do not care about how tough someone may say they are on the internet, I'm just telling you saying things like chuck me in a cage with Grizzly bears is really just an idiotic comparison to make.
> 
> I have a short fuse and find sometimes I can be pushed to that point, causing me to say and do stupid things.
> Heck i'm part irish myself.
> ...


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok and I apologise about earlier, you do realise I'm only 17(3 months from 18), when this guy did that stupid experiment I was only 14-15.

Was a long time ago and I really wouldn't do anything like this myself.


----------



## micjoe (Jan 26, 2006)

Ryan,
That is ok, no worries. I am only 24, and been in hobby about 2 years give or take, and i am loving it . 



			
				Ryan_White said:
			
		

> Ok and I apologise about earlier, you do realise I'm only 17(3 months from 18), when this guy did that stupid experiment I was only 14-15.
> 
> Was a long time ago and I really wouldn't do anything like this myself.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 27, 2006)

Ryan_White said:
			
		

> Ok and I apologise about earlier, you do realise I'm only 17(3 months from 18), when this guy did that stupid experiment I was only 14-15.
> 
> Was a long time ago and I really wouldn't do anything like this myself.


i apologize, i didn't know you were a minor

and technically i didn't quote you, as there was no source/citation

i just thought perhaps you would be less judgemental of others if the shoe was put on the other foot


----------



## Prymal (Jan 27, 2006)

Man...

This is the parts of arguments I love...the making-up part! LOL

Glad to see you guys got around to doing the responsible thing.

JOE: Don't know about fighting and Irishman but I've been fightin' an Irishwoman for goin' on 28 years and ain't won yet and I'm a very big Viking lad!

Luc


----------



## micjoe (Jan 30, 2006)

Luc,
LOL. Well good luck with that. The fighting irish always win,


----------



## Mujahideen (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all here my 2 babys H. arizonensis nice scorpions ;P ;P ;P  gretings  


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/HAJIME-SAITO/MACHO1.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/HAJIME-SAITO/DSC00985.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/HAJIME-SAITO/DSC01009.jpg


----------



## parabuthus (Jan 31, 2006)

My female is of a *similar* size and she is fully grown. Yours could be a touch smaller though. It also depends how big your hands are...

I suppose like any species of scorpion, Hadrurus vary alot in size.

Nice pics though.


----------



## Mujahideen (Jan 31, 2006)

male 10 cms ,12wt pedipals ;P ;P ;P


----------



## jeffman (May 24, 2006)

*PPV Ryan White vs. MICJOE !*

No way , screw that , Lets get a contract signed here . Take this baby to PPV , Ryan White vs. MICJOE . We could make Millions !


----------



## edesign (May 25, 2006)

hello and welcome to four months ago


----------



## anythingoes (Oct 10, 2012)

*Practice what you preach*



Scolopeon said:


> I like the way you took a quote of mine and changed the word tarantula to scorpion, and the word animals as a whole to animals first. So therefore it isn't my quote and shouldn't be quoted. It would have been smarter if you had left it exactly what I had said then I would have found it amusing.
> 
> In direct response to your above statement these scorpions can hardly be called large, they get to 4' max right? when emperors get to 8' ocassionally.
> Whats difficult to look after about keeping a dry cage and replacing the water every so often.. surely you should revise what your trying to say.
> ...




Quote-

[ "I have sufficient knowledge of scorpions and tarantulas and because this variety are from the desert whereas I'm used to looking after tropical scorps, and tropical tarantulas I wanted some heads up. What you said does not apply to me, so I suggest you try not to be smart.

Secondly I have owned scorpions in the past being of the more calm disposition Ive held this little guy and he is in no way as aggressive as someone mentioned, also I have read up the venom isnt potent and because of his small size i'm not that worried in the event that I do get stung. 

I have a lot of experiance with tarantulas and lesser experiance with scorps. But I know the danger involved with these animals and I'm sure I can handle looking after a small scorpion when I own some of the larger more aggresive T's." ]


Now i'm rather new to scorps - i've an indian ornamental femal 6" leg span at present, a peruvian velvet roughly same leg span though much bulkier specimen in regards to build, a emperor scorp 1" total length and a desert scorp around 2.5"


Now by the way you portray ourself and the knowledge you provide is very knowledgeable but to say a small scopion sting is nthing to worry about - i find mad - the saying goes the smaller the scorp the more potent the sting.


atb 


anythingoes


----------



## edesign (Oct 10, 2012)

I have not heard the size being a general rule.. Fatter the tail, the more venomous. In general.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 10, 2012)

??

Read last post date:sarcasm:


----------



## snippy (Oct 10, 2012)

edesign said:


> I have not heard the size being a general rule.. Fatter the tail, the more venomous. In general.


Even as a general rule, that does not work  There are huge amounts of exceptions, i don't think you might even want to say that venomousness (is that even a word??) and thickness of the metasoma correlate in any significant way.

Regards
Finn


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 11, 2012)

What's up with the influx of zombie threads lately?  The last post was from 2006 until yesterday.


----------



## yames (Oct 13, 2012)

Dude that angry kid is 26 now this is like a time capsule of awesome! Zombie flame wars are the best you should PM everything they typed back to them. Nothing makes you feel as smart as reading your own ridiculous internet trollings.


----------



## Nanotrev (Oct 16, 2012)

I was going to say... I saw parabuthus and one of the really ancient admins in this thread, two people I've not seen since the dinosaurs still roamed the Earth. Makes me wish para was still here, I could tell him about my success with getting H. arionensis to adulthood. Meh.

Maybe there's an evil thread necromancer possessing people.


----------



## Greenjewls (Oct 16, 2012)

Scolopeon said:


> Really? well how big do they get to?


Here's one of mine that is 4.4".  Pallidus should easily get to 5".  To clear up some other details - temperament varies, between individuals and also on any given day.  I have some that are always super aggro and some that are aggressive about 5 days out of the year.  Usually if they sting they give a dry poke or a little drop, but there's a 5% chance they will dump everything and that would be much worse than a bee sting.  I've been tagged in the wild about 30 times and by captives maybe 3 times.  Do not keep them super dry, 20-50% should be good.  Burrowing substrate is mandatory if you want a happy hairy, they live for tunneling!  You can search my scorpion posts if you want, I've been typing a bunch about this species recently.  I've been keeping these for about 25 years and they are great active scorpions if given the right conditions.  In the wild they are most active at 90 degrees and 40%, but it is best to give them a gradient.  If yours is not an adult, you will probably lose it because they rarely survive molting (in captivity).[video=youtube;vvY9TKodaO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvY9TKodaO8[/video]

---------- Post added 10-16-2012 at 08:52 AM ----------

damn the zombie got me too.... need to pay more attention


----------

